# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  BD primobol

## Shortyrock13

does anyone have any pics of primabol from BD or know anyone who has tried it and says its legit? thanks.

----------


## big_C

here's the injectable...they have tabe too. Both are excellent!!

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Very good product.
I like the Primo and Masteron .

----------


## SPIKE

I took the primo and loved it. Passed on the Masteron , maybe this upcoming summer. Just a question about the hairloss though

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Take Primo,Masteron and Clen together. I got no hairloss and I dont realy care if I do.
I rather get hairloss than fuc*ked up liver.

----------


## judge_dread

> Take Primo,Masteron and Clen together. I got no hairloss and I dont realy care if I do.
> I rather get hairloss than fuc*ked up liver.


 Well said!

----------


## theshiz777

bd products equal good stuff

----------

